# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Need a little help here.

## Kazy

First post, first time drawing, photoshopping and making a map. So it's a toughie.  :Smile: 

I'm currently attempting to make a map made on Photoshop for a D&D campaign I'm DM'ing, so far I think it's pretty decent for a first time but I don't know how to do what I need to do now. On the top left quarter (that bit where it goes down) , I need the terrain should start elevating towards the east, effectively leaving  2 different heights in the zone. How would I get around that?



Anyway hope you can help a noob. : 3 Thanks!

----------


## Azélor

Welcome to the guild Kazy.

To give an impression of a higher elevetion like a plateau, here are some example
http://www.cartographersguild.com/tu...s-canyons.html
http://www.cartographersguild.com/re...-visits-3.html
http://www.cartographersguild.com/tu...-tricks-5.html   (post 41 and 44)

How did you make you trees ? Be cautious how your elements overlap when you place them or select the option in the layer window to keep transparent pixels intact. or even better, change the mode to background ? (it should be in the first section but I'm usure since I don't have the english version). It will allow you to paint under.


I think your font should be plain, try putting it to bold maybe?

By the way, your background is a little  psychedelic.

----------


## Scot Harvest

Your doing almost EXACTLY what I am. That is making a D&D campaign map
and probably with some landmarks that your players already know. GREAT JOB!

If you like using "stamp" style map icons for trees, buildings and other neat stuff, try here...

nicu's clipart collection - rpg_map

----------

